# 3D anyone?



## templton89 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I finally finished my website - nothing fancy, just an online portfolio. 

Not sure if anyone else on this forum does 3D/motion graphics and such, but decided to post anyway.

Dmitry Prushak 3D artist, online portfolio


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

awesome man!

I like this one:


----------



## silentrage (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool stuff, I'm a game artist myself, but I'm taking VFX for film next year,
here's mine Art of Ze


----------



## thesimo (Aug 9, 2009)

excellent!

I havent done 3D for a couple of years now, but then I used 3DSMax / V-Ray

What do you use?


----------



## silentrage (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a maya guy, but I really just use it because that's what they taught in school, not because it's the "Best" or anything like that.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

cool stuff


----------



## templton89 (Aug 9, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Cool stuff, I'm a game artist myself, but I'm taking VFX for film next year,
> here's mine Art of Ze


I've seen your work before, you got some amazing zbrush sculpts, didn't think that you could be a fellow 7 stringer  




hufschmid said:


> Great job man!
> 
> I myself specialise in replicating existing guitars for secondlife, I'm one of the 15 persons in that virtual world who can master to extreme limits the 3D building tools proposed in that interface....
> 
> ...


that's some great stuff, I'm just curious about the whole process, you use some sort of CAD based software or some polygonal modeler?


oh and to answer the question about what I use - 3ds max/vray/PS/AE/Nuke/Zbrush and starting this year I will be learning maya, because that's what my school teaches as well


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

templton89 said:


> that's some great stuff, I'm just curious about the whole process, you use some sort of CAD based software or some polygonal modeler?l



basically in secondlife you can create a shape (different shapes) named ''prims'' and you then shape them as you wish... you can also texture all faces...

you can also use some programs like blender and maya to create tga files in order to build sculpted prims but they dont have any faces so its a little difficult to texture and also they dont turn out so great at the moment because they are not stable when you zoom in and out with the camera...


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

Found a video, does not show you how to build realistic stuff like I do because i'm using psychopathe techniques which are mostly unknown that I learned myself... 

But it gives you a pretty good idea


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> awesome man!
> 
> I like this one:
> 
> >>>> Jawa Snip <<<<



That's just fab


----------



## John Strieder (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi there, 3D here too 

I'm using mainly fryrender, ZBrush and C4D.
Here's a ZBrush Work of mine:



Music in this video is the 5th of my "7 Pieces for Piano".

My Page: Gallery
My Blog: Blog


----------



## thesimo (Dec 6, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## John Strieder (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## iceythe (Dec 6, 2009)

Very impressing stuff posted here.

I'm not a modeler, however I did fool around enough to make some prefabs in WorldCraft back in '99 - 00 for Half-Life  Think I did a radiator oven, a clock and a wannabe-hummer which I spent like weeks at. Also did a showcase map for an audition to a total conversion mod group. I'm sad I don't have anything I made anymore. Ten years worth of HDD crashes blabla..

Not touched any 3D-software until 2006 where I was fooling around in Blender trying to work things out. Eventually spurred a sci-fi kinda ship after a couple weeks haha. Oh the happy amateur. I haven't tried doing any modeling since.









Oh I think I made a sword hilt, too.. Can't find the pic anywhere tho.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Dec 7, 2009)

@John Strieder: That looks awesome! I'd love to see that thing rigged and animated.

This is one thing that's always been beyond my grasp. I really wish I could get the hang of programs like Maya or 3DS, but I can never quite get it. It's been a couple of years, though... Maybe I'll give Maya another try.


----------



## John Strieder (Dec 7, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> @John Strieder: That looks awesome! I'd love to see that thing rigged and animated.



Thanks, actually I think about it. But first I need to give the creature some colours 



> This is one thing that's always been beyond my grasp. I really wish I could get the hang of programs like Maya or 3DS, but I can never quite it. It's been a couple of years, though... Maybe I'll give Maya another try.



I would recommend Cinema 4D instead. It has a great concept of usability: if you know how one thing works, everything else works more or less similar. And in Version 10+ (current version is 11.5) it can finally compete with packages like XSI (Softimage), Maya or the oldtimer 3dsmax.


----------

